# How to set mutt config file muttrc to fetch less message headers



## freeink (Mar 25, 2020)

I only need to check  first 200 emails or last 3 months emails in mutt or neomutt,

Is  there a method to set in muttrc config file in  /home/user/.config/mutt/muttrc ?

Waiting too long time for fetch 8794 mails .






I only know toggle time order by :  set sort= 'reverse-date'


----------



## scottro (Mar 26, 2020)

Not sure, but you can create a ~/.mutt_cache file.  I think the first time it still takes awhile but after that it speeds it up a great deal. I cover it slightly in my mutt page in the middle of the IMAP section.  http://srobb.net/mutt.html#IMAP  (or  just search mutt_cache on the page.)


----------



## freeink (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks scottro,
ghacks.net also have a explain:
Nov 23, 2019 · set] spoolfile = +INBOX You may have noticed that mutt takes a long time to start up (fetching message headers). To reduce this, you can set up the cache using the command set header_cache = ~/.cache/mutt


----------

